# Near Miss with Pitbull



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

On our walk today, as I approached the railway bridge, I heard a lot of barking below the bridge which was the usual direction I was going. I peered over the bridge to see what kind of dog it was (as I usually do) and was horrified to see a Pitbull (together with chav hoodie owner aged about 20) running free without a lead or muzzle.

I guided my dogs a completely different way, and I cant even begin to tell you the fear I felt. I was also worried for any other unsuspecting dog walkers. On the way back, I bumped into some fellow dog walkers, two elderly ladies who walk 5 elderly dogs between them and warned them as they were heading in that direction. Just as I was speaking to them, this lad appeared with the pitbull on the lead, snarling at the dogs. I challenged him about having it off lead and without a muzzle, especially in a picknick area popular with families, kids and dogs. His reply was "She's only 9 months old innit"!

I phoned the dog warden soon as I got home, but they said that as it hadnt actually attacked, there was nothing they could do. So basically, we have to wait until its done some damage before they can do anything! TBH its put me off walking the dogs big time! There are so many threads on here about attacks, and its very worrying.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

How do you know it was a pitbull?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Because it looked like a Pitbull, and the lad said it was.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Because it looked like a Pitbull, and the lad said it was.


I'm not sure most of those chavs know what a pitbull actually looks like, so I'd take what he said with a pinch of salt. 

I can understand you are worried about a dog that displays aggressive behaviour. But it shouldn't be about what breed it is.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Because it looked like a Pitbull, *and the lad said it was.*


Sorry that means nothing........


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I can say my hand is a pumpkin pie, doesnt make it so.

All you can do is report it, but at the end of the day if the dog isnt doing anything wrong other than being dog reactive (which isnt a crime providing its under control) there isnt a lot you can do. The dog didnt hurt you or anyone/anything.

My dog barked at someone on the other side of the street the other day. If someone started lecturing me about muzzles ect I cant say i'd take to it too kindly. If he said she's only 7 months old, instead of 'f*** ***', it sounds like me he's uneducated, not trying to be aggressive. How about suggesting something helpful, like a dog socialisation class or local agility? Not all 20 something year old in hoodies are bad people, if you give them a chance


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like an over excited pup tbh. Nick can look pretty aggressive when hes lunging around like a loony but he wouldn't hurt another dog.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think 99% of people wouldn't know a true Pitbull if it bit them on the bum!  Myself included in that.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


Many people on this forum (and elsewhere) don't believe in the current legislation and are not in favour of reporting a dog BEFORE it has committed a crime. Deed and not breed.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


Really? Because I've spent a lot of time around pits in the states (my friends have houses full of them), and I struggle to pick them apart from some staff crosses, bulldog crosses, lab crosses ect.

Check this out, just for fun:

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull

I think you'll find the reason most people are funny about you calling a probable non-pit a pit, is they're terrified someone in the street or at the park is going to accuse their bully-type-dog of being an illegal dog, and risk the dog being taken away and euth'd by someone who is also guessing the dog is a pit.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> *Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like*. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


Ok then 

This only applies if the dog has been exempt in the UK.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As others have said, chances of it being a pitbull is slim, if it was a pitbull it didnt mean that it would attack, if he had it on lead when he came past it isnt that out of control and I think the reply you got was better than you would have had with most lads that age. 
If the dog was by itself under the bridge with the lad, he could have been letting it off for a run while no-one else was around, which I can't see any problem with, I do the same with dog aggressive dogs and just keep a very keen eye on who is coming I think he was pretty responsible to have it back on a lead 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


Go on then, see if you can get it first time. 
Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull

They are illegal here, if anyone is caught with one it will be PTS.

ETA: Dober bet me to it.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


I agree, there is a noticeable difference between a pitbull and a staffy lets say.

Yes they have to be microchipped, neutered, be kept on lead and muzzled in public.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

dandogman said:


> I agree, there is a noticeable difference between a pitbull and a staffy lets say.
> 
> Yes they have to be microchipped, neutered, be kept on lead and muzzled in public.


At times there is very little difference especially in a badly bred staffy which is where BSL is very wrong.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dober said:


> Really? Because I've spent a lot of time around pits in the states (my friends have houses full of them), and I struggle to pick them apart from some staff crosses, bulldog crosses, lab crosses ect.
> 
> Check this out, just for fun:
> 
> ...


I got it right first time. 

Wanted to add: I am one of those people who is worried that my SBT might get mistaken for a pit by some well-meaning do-gooder and get reported. People have shouted unsavoury stuff at us before just because of his breed, so I am alittle bit defensive.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I got it right first time.
> 
> Wanted to add: I am one of those people who is worried that my SBT might get mistaken for a pit by some well-meaning do-gooder and get reported. People have shouted unsavoury stuff at us before just because of his breed, so I am alittle bit defensive.


I no the feeling with both the boys being accused of being pitbulls all the time!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> I no the feeling with both the boys being accused of being pitbulls all the time!


Yes. Although I find it similarly offensive when people say: "Oh, he is ever so friendly for ONE OF THEM!" No pleasing some people, I suppose.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

oneday the pitbull will be extinct, thats kind of sad


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Unlikely a pit as illegal to be bred in the uk and anyone who thought anything of their dog wouldnt be so careless to admit it?
Lots of dogs get vocal on the lead, doesnt alway mean they want to kill!
Wasnt it good of the young man to pop his dog on a lead when he noticed other dog owners!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, but you phoned the dog warden because you saw someone, who was from the sounds of it minding their own business, with a young dog that looked a bit like a pitbull???

Over-reaction much??


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> On our walk today, as I approached the railway bridge, I heard a lot of barking below the bridge which was the usual direction I was going. I peered over the bridge to see what kind of dog it was (as I usually do) and was horrified to see a Pitbull (together with chav hoodie owner aged about 20) running free without a lead or muzzle.
> 
> I guided my dogs a completely different way, and I cant even begin to tell you the fear I felt. I was also worried for any other unsuspecting dog walkers. On the way back, I bumped into some fellow dog walkers, two elderly ladies who walk 5 elderly dogs between them and warned them as they were heading in that direction. Just as I was speaking to them, this lad appeared with the pitbull on the lead, snarling at the dogs. I challenged him about having it off lead and without a muzzle, especially in a picknick area popular with families, kids and dogs. His reply was "She's only 9 months old innit"!
> 
> I phoned the dog warden soon as I got home, but they said that as it hadnt actually attacked, there was nothing they could do. So basically, we have to wait until its done some damage before they can do anything! TBH its put me off walking the dogs big time! There are so many threads on here about attacks, and its very worrying.


so you phoned the warden because basically a dog snarled. whilst on lead. Id hate for you to meet my german Shepard he sound like a hound from hell when he sees another dog!

this lad appeared with the pitbull on the lead, snarling at the dogs. I challenged him about having it off lead . How dare that young man have it offlead then PUT IT ON LEAD!

you state it was on lead. Sorry if i was that lad im not sure i'd have held my tongue! and yes they shouldn't do anything, the dog hasn't done anything wrong for christ sake!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Heck my Yorkie/Chi x barks at other dogs


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> I no the feeling with both the boys being accused of being pitbulls all the time!


A few weeks ago when saying Kes is an Am Bull cross I got a reply of 'Oh aren't those a banned breed who should be muzzled?'.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I got it right first time.
> 
> Wanted to add: I am one of those people who is worried that my SBT might get mistaken for a pit by some well-meaning do-gooder and get reported. People have shouted unsavoury stuff at us before just because of his breed, so I am alittle bit defensive.


Took me 4 attempts last time and i STILL got it wrong....argh!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dear:frown2: wish some judgmental 'do gooders' would lay off the doing good, it's not doing innocent dogs any favours.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hear, hear, Teencesmum and Dober!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull. 

That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!

Lastly, as a forum of supposedly animal lovers, I cant believe that any of you would risk walking your dogs past a pitbull that was off lead, and when you dont know the owner or the dog's personality! Personally, I wouldnt want to take that risk, just incase, because I love my dogs and feel its my duty to keep them safe. So my motto is not 'deed not breed' but 'better safe than sorry'!

Anyway, gonna leave you lot to your 'lets hug a pitbull' thread


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> A few weeks ago when saying Kes is an Am Bull cross I got a reply of *'Oh aren't those a banned breed who should be muzzled?'*.


didn't you no that


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> didn't you no that


I'm glad you're responsible with Chance an have him muzzled all day for being sooo dangerous, but what can I say? I'm an anarchist!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


have you ever met a pitbull? hell yer i'd let me boys meet and play with a TRUE pitty, i'd own one in a second if the law allowed it.

And yes i've had pitbull cuddles before  it was f**king awesome!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


I think we all read your first post just fine. 

And heck, why bother walking your dog past ANY dog while your at it? Let's hide inside from all the cars and people and other "dangers". Better safe than sorry??


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I'm glad you're responsible with Chance an have him muzzled all day for being sooo dangerous, but what can I say? I'm an anarchist!!


tut tut i should report you now!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't I walk my dog past a pitbull would be a better question. If any dog comes charging up to mine it's another story, and no I don't discriminate on breed then either. And before you even spoke to this lad you decided he had a pitbull, so I'm guessing you also don't walk past SBTs either considering thats what most 'pitbull types' actually are?


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Near miss? 

Angel snarled at a dog yday. Shame, as she's been fine for ages. 

I'm shocked that you managed to engage in conversation, y'know, with a snarling pit bull at your feet. I certainly wouldn't have stopped for a chat.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


You take a risk when you walk past ANY dog. Unless you are psychic and magically know the temperament of all dogs you see, that is. What do you say, mystic Meg?

DEED not BREED. I'd like to point out how readily you damned the hoodie wearing owner as easily as his dog. I think you need to open your mind, which is what others have been trying to show you.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I think we are all wasting our breath. She has gone off elsewhere so we can hug a pittie. Since I haven't got one, I'll settle for Mr T. :


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

There's a guy I see quite often in the woods near me who has a dog that looks a bit pitbull-like (but is more likely a staff cross). The first time I saw it I was a bit freaked out because Benji was only about 3 months old and it came up behind us, off-lead and barking like mad, and made us both jump. 

Now however, I know that it doesn't do anything except bark. It's not aggressive and it's not out of control, it's just noisy. Now I'm quite happy when we come across this dog, because Benji is a bit funny about other dogs barking and it gives me the opportunity to give him a treat and show him that barking dogs are nothing to be scared of.

Things aren't always as they first appear.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


No you are thinking of dogs that are on the IED (Index of Exempted Dogs).



dandogman said:


> I agree, there is a noticeable difference between a pitbull and a staffy lets say.
> 
> Yes they have to be microchipped, neutered, be kept on lead and muzzled in public.


Again you are wrong about requirements. All Pitbulls (or any banned breed or type) only need to have the above done if they are on the IED. Only a court can give the order for the above to be done. Doing them "off your own back" will not be a deciding factor in anything.

Nor is there a noticeable difference between a APBT and a SBT. If it wasn't for sites such as tineye or google reverse image search. I am sure I could show you photos of either and you will be mistaken.

Likewise I could show you photos of dogs that have no APBT in them, yet have been deemed to be of type.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


I would be more worried about my dog walking past something like a bichon rather than a pitbull (or say a stuffy). The only aggressive dogs I have come across, offlead on walks with children have been the cute fluffy ones that people seem to think don't need training (oh and a young collie).

Dogs bark, especially on leads. Mine will bark at JRs when she's on lead as she wants to play. When she plays she growls, doesnt mean she's aggressive.

This isn't a "let's hug a pit bull" - you did something silly and judgemental and people have called you out on it.

How would you feel if someone reported your dog for something when it was unfounded?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I think we are all wasting our breath. She has gone off elsewhere so we can hug a pittie. Since I haven't got one, I'll settle for Mr T. :


I expect lots of Mr. T cuddles when we see you, you know :cornut:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> *Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt!*


So you're one of only a supposed handful of people in the country who can deem a dog of pitbull type? Go you!



Ang2 said:


> *So my motto is not 'deed not breed' but 'better safe than sorry'!*


Nothing wrong with keeping our dogs safe, but I prefer to judge a dog by behaviour & body language than condemning an entire breed or type just because the media's whipped up hysteria about them


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> I expect lots of Mr. T cuddles when we see you, you know :cornut:


I'm afraid, Mr T will be too busy bouncing around like a loon with Harvey and Chance, before he can settle for snuggles. It's the beast in him, you see. :lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


No. Only if they are exempt for special reasons. If not they will be seized, kept in appalling conditions with no human contact for a couple of years because stupid people are freaking out thinking they will get eaten, until some court decides to have him pts. Read up about Lennox, why don't you? And he wasn't even a pitbull.

I am so pleased the dog warden took no notice.



Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


I can't believe an animal lover is freaking out and terrified of walking her dog past any breed that looks like it is just being a dog. Why would anyone take notice of such a pathetic law, one which is devised by people who know sod all about dogs? You do realise that in the United States, the American Pitbull is called one of the nanny dogs and makes a much loved family pet.

My God, you went along warning people that there was a vicious dog loose, when the dog was no different to any other. How hysterical is that?

That young man was playing with his dog off lead, as anyone else is allowed to do, and once the game was finished he was walking him away on a lead and decided to explain himself to you when you took it upon yourself to tell him how he should live. I know a lot of people, teenagers, chavs and pensioners alike, who would have told you to p*ss off!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Attack Mode said:


> No you are thinking of dogs that are on the IED (Index of Exempted Dogs).
> 
> Again you are wrong about requirements. All Pitbulls (or any banned breed or type) only need to have the above done if they are on the IED. Only a court can give the order for the above to be done. Doing them "off your own back" will not be a deciding factor in anything.
> 
> ...


Can't quote your pic 

but the dog looks more like an american bullly or am staff, i've not seen a staffie with cropped ears before 

You know what? I'd rather pass the on lead pitbull type dog than the offlead jack russel (random breed-I promise :lol: ) why? because the owner is likely to have better control over the dog being on lead than offlead.

If you can tell a pitbull then you best go start working for the goverment because even the top experts can't seem to.

I've seen many pit types, true american pits (in the usa), "legal" pitbulls-goverment registerd and staffies and even I struggle to tell the difference when poorly bred or mixed breed.

Perosnally I think you're over reacting and likely need to find another forum because no one here will back you up.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very misleading thread title. What actually occurred was that you met a dog aggressive or reactive dog that was being exercised off lead, but was put on lead when you actually encountered it. If the lad said it was a pitbull i doubt i would have believed him. I don't think you could class this as a near miss.
If that was the case i've had a numerous near misses with various breeds of dog who have barked and snarled at us. The worst being a little JRT in which case we had to hide behind a wall so its owner could drag it away!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

To be honest I agree most people don`t know the difference between a pit bull and a staffie or some sort of cross including myself 
ETA: On that guess the pitbull thing I couldn`t get it right, my little brother got it right before me after 4 tries and he is 7 years old


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can't quote your pic
> 
> but the dog looks more like an american bullly or am staff, i've not seen a staffie with cropped ears before


The photo got deleted. It was left behind by mistake after deleting my original ending.  But yes that was a Am Staff.

That said I have seem SBT's with cropped ears in countries where it's allowed. They also start looking like their American cousins.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Errrr I know what a pitbull looks like. And arent they supposed to be licenced, on lead and muzzled in public?


It is very hard to determine what a Pit Bull looks like here as there are..to my knowledge. No pure Pitbulls here but crosses. They are illegal and can be seized and will be put to sleep. Chavs think they are hard by saying it is a pit bull when it is probably a staffie cross.

The breed is now allowed in the country let alone public areas. I would be very careful going around saying that someones dog is a pit bull because you could have their dog seized and put to sleep. Also, I have seen pure Pit Bulls and they are fantastic dogs. I saw them when I was in the US. Absolutely fantastic natures if brought up right.

If I am being completely and utterly honest with you, your post is somewhat breedist. You believe that the dog was going to attack your dog, if in fact it was only nine months, it would have been a hyperactive puppy by the sounds of it.

Honestly. You need to think twice before opening your mouth because how would you like to be responsible for someones family pet being seized and put to sleep? My guess...not good.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lola71 said:


> Very misleading thread title. What actually occurred was that you met a dog aggressive or reactive dog that was being exercised off lead, but was put on lead when you actually encountered it. If the lad said it was a pitbull i doubt i would have believed him. I don't think you could class this as a near miss.
> If that was the case i've had a numerous near misses with various breeds of dog who have barked and snarled at us. The worst being a little JRT in which case we had to hide behind a wall so its owner could drag it away!


But it wasn't reactive when it was off lead and she peered at it over the bridge then went screaming "pitbull" down the road. It was only reactive on a lead, which a lot of dogs are.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> No. Only if they are exempt for special reasons. If not they will be seized, kept in appalling conditions with no human contact for a couple of years because stupid people are freaking out thinking they will get eaten, until some court decides to have him pts. Read up about Lennox, why don't you? And he wasn't even a pitbull.
> 
> I am so pleased the dog warden took no notice.
> 
> ...


it posts like this newfie that makes me love you. REP!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

iv done that find the pitbull thing seven times now and it still takes me 5 trys to get it 

also i wear a hoody to walk the girls as it has deep pockets and a hood doesnt mean im a chav  infact im more likely to give someone a kick for calling me one


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Attack Mode said:


> The photo got deleted. It was left behind by mistake after deleting my original ending.  But yes that was a Am Staff.
> 
> That said I have seem SBT's with cropped ears in countries where it's allowed. They also start looking like their American cousins.


How bizzare, I know in America it's not normal to crop staffies ears as everyone I met was not croped but i've met pitties, am staffs and am bullies (well one, met my first one last year and wanted to cry-he could barely breathe or walk  ).

Mind you I had an old woman mistake my Barney for a pitbull because he was so stocky :lol: not sure how but the police had a good laugh


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> it posts like this newfie that makes me love you. REP!


Gee, thanks. One can never have too much love


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

The lad may well honestly think the dog is a pitbull, but who knows where he got it from? Definitely not going to be a reputable breeder, so it could be anything really. Lol. 

We've had run ins with aggressive dogs before, and oddly enough, I don't think any of them were staffs or pitbulls! In fact, some of the dogs you'd probably deem aggressive, Sox actually gets on with! He has a GSD girlfriend (SO CUTE!!) & he's hopped onto a Husky (Or Husky-type.. I'm not good with breeds!). She was a beauty & ever so well behaved. Sox on the other hand! Naughty boy for jumping up! 

While we'd have probably turned around and walked the opposite direction too, I don't think it would have been because of the breed of dog. I don't like walking Sox near too many dogs off lead, while he's on a lead, because he gets frustrated & a lot of dogs here seem to have recall problems & end up following us to the next field! Ack. And, of course, some are aggressive - which makes it more *fun* when the owner tries the old "turn around and walk in the opposite direction" trick.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I try really hard not to judge people on how they dress or look and wonder whether that lad went home to his parents and said how p****d off he was that people keep judging him and his dog when he was only trying to enjoy a walk with it??


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> Lastly, as a forum of supposedly animal lovers, I cant believe that any of you would risk walking your dogs past a pitbull that was off lead, and when you dont know the owner or the dog's personality! Personally, I wouldnt want to take that risk, just incase, because I love my dogs and feel its my duty to keep them safe. So my motto is not 'deed not breed' but 'better safe than sorry'!
> 
> Anyway, gonna leave you lot to your 'lets hug a pitbull' thread


1. you don't actually know if its a pitbull or not. Even most 'professionals' struggle and therefore innocent staffies are put down for looking how they look, when there not even a pit.

2. We're all dog lovers. Except one or two. Deed not breed love.

3. Rather hug a pitbull than talk to someone who is clearly ignorant.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh i do love this thread  it's awesome to see the pitty love!


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Lola71 said:


> I try really hard not to judge people on how they dress or look and wonder whether that lad went home to his parents and said how p****d off he was that people keep judging him and his dog when he was only trying to enjoy a walk with it??


Here in Scotland it's pretty easy to determine a ned...socks over the bottom of the trousers...every second word is man...and they talk through their nose...


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

SpringerLex said:


> Here in Scotland it's pretty easy to determine a ned...socks over the bottom of the trousers...every second word is man...and they talk through their nose...


Oh oh oh!! And another word always mentioned is pure...not sure why...


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

littleangel01 said:


> iv done that find the pitbull thing seven times now and it still takes me 5 trys to get it
> 
> also i wear a hoody to walk the girls as it has deep pockets and a hood doesnt mean im a chav  infact im more likely to give someone a kick for calling me one


The only reason I got it first time this time was because my terrier cross looks a little like the pit bull. It petrifies me to think that people may report her, but at the same time she doesnt look like what people think a pitbull looks like, so I think this may be a saving grace.

I have only seen pits on videos (mainly on godvine) and think they are lovely and would have no issue having one.

I always remember seeing an english bull terrier and thinking that was a pit bull!


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

WelshOneEmma said:


> The only reason I got it first time this time was because my terrier cross looks a little like the pit bull. It petrifies me to think that people may report her, but at the same time she doesnt look like what people think a pitbull looks like, so I think this may be a saving grace.
> 
> I have only seen pits on videos (mainly on godvine) and think they are lovely and would have no issue having one.
> 
> I always remember seeing an english bull terrier and thinking that was a pit bull!


I sometimes walk my dogs in my baggie jeans and black hoodie. I had one person who saw my dogs one day say "Yeah there is another girl who has six of those...shes a goth" and I was like "Uhm that was me" lol. Made me laugh. But I will say the only thing I have ever rolled my socks over was LEGGINGS!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Everyone feel free to hug the Pittie in my avatar.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SpringerLex said:


> I sometimes walk my dogs in my baggie jeans and black hoodie. I had one person who saw my dogs one day say "Yeah there is another girl who has six of those...shes a goth" and I was like "Uhm that was me" lol. Made me laugh. But I will say the only thing I have ever rolled my socks over was LEGGINGS!!


Indeed. I often walk in crappy bottoms and a Liverpool hoodie when walking, guess I must be a chav because I realise getting muddy paws on nice clothes is not advisable. Not that my LFC hoodie isn't nice, it's beautiful, I just like it for comfort.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say I find it so sad people are judged on they type of the dog they have and what they wear. I always tell my godson never to assume things about people from the way they look or talk. Why is it acceptable to do it for a breed of dog?

I go out in hoodys with my staffies and i smoke so i have staffs in one hand and a *** in other. Sometimes anyway! yet people tell me my dogs are a credit to me, well behaved, have there moments of being crazies and Buster is amazingly hyperactive and will run like a lunatic. The other dogs bark but it's not ideal and i wish he didn't but im struggle altering that behaviour. He's aloud of lead if i see someone he's back on lead. I'd be mortified if someone overreacted like the OP did, and im sorry but i truely believe you have. I worry about staffies and that this is how an animal lover could think and be so quick to report it when he hadn't done anything. 

Off to give the boys a cuddle! (ive gone on....again!)


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Everyone feel free to hug the Pittie in my avatar.


I am so getting a hoodie that says "Hug A Pit Bull"


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

[youtube_browser]TiXnOLMSr5I[/youtube_browser]
Look how vicious this pitbull is, better hold on tight it's graphic


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]TiXnOLMSr5I[/youtube_browser]
> Look how vicious this pitbull is, better hold on tight it's graphic


oh what a scary beast!

iwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthim SO CUTE!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> oh what a scary beast!
> 
> iwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthim SO CUTE!


Took almost a year for her to get adopted, I spent ages wanting her. I fell in love with the adoption video (not this one-other I can't find-been removed) and kept seeing her adorable face. :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Took almost a year for her to get adopted, I spent ages wanting her. I fell in love with the adoption video (not this one-other I can't find-been removed) and kept seeing her adorable face. :thumbup:


you could have mentioned the fact it's a girl before i wrote i want him several times  so glad she got adopted, she's gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> you could have mentioned the fact it's a girl before i wrote i want him several times  so glad she got adopted, she's gorgeous


The video says she's a she :lol:  s'ok  and me too, hopefully to somewhere who can give her all the fun and love she needs.

When I get a chance to move to a place to have one, she's the kind I want. A happy silly loving little nutball :thumbup:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Well if that's the case then, I must be a secret Chav with my hood up and my secret Pitbull disguised as a Jack Russell, having a quiet play off lead when its safe, barking on lead at other dogs, better report me too 

Get a life man.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Well if that's the case then, I must be a secret Chav with my hood up and my secret Pitbull disguised as a Jack Russell, having a quiet play off lead when its safe, barking on lead at other dogs, better report me too
> 
> Get a life man.


Just look at the KILLER JRT's in my sig.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

IMO i dont think there are many, if any, true pits left in the uk as they have been so interbred and badly bred that now all you get is a 'type'. 

I have met a true pit once. Yes it was illegally brought into the country, it was a blue boy and he was the most beautiful thing i may have ever seen. He saw my dogs and rolled over onto his beck, legs akimbo in the air. Then we met a lovely little shi tzu that tried to take chunks out of frey 

The lad that owns him is a 20 something trakie and hoodie wearing lad, he works and pays his way. He walks his dog at 2 am every day so its not seen by anyone, was only chance i came across him as i walked my 6 at midnight and had dropped my keys somewhere so went back looking for them. He didnt admit it was a pit until we had been talking for about half an hour and we had gone onto the BSL subject and i said how stupid it was, then he said his boy Vincent was a pit.

Should he own an illegal dog?? No but he isnt hurting anyone and i will eat freya if i ever hear that the dog has shown any aggression.

OP i think you really need to think about the whole situation. You say the dog was barking and snarling, at what exactly?? Was he playing with his owner?? Or actually barking and snarling at people?? Why on earth would you stop 'a chavvy lad with a dangerous dog' to call him out on what he has done?? I would be walking very quickly away from him if the situation was as you said as i would have been to fearful to actually have a go about it.

ETA: Not seen the lad or the dog for a couple of years but havent seen anything about a dog being seized in derby so heres hoping him and vincent are doing well


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I was watching a programme about the rspca the other day, they were rescuing dogs from people who had bought them for all the wrong reasons. 
They were all big strong dog breeds, and some of them were kept in the most dreadful conditions. 
I was so surprised that even tho many of them had been given a life of hell at the hands of uncaring humans, when that rspca woman came to get them they were just so happy to see someone and did not show a ounce of aggression. 
The sad thing was that these poor dogs had to all get put down at the end of it, just because there was a chance they might be a pitbull and they cannot be rehomed. 
It just drives me crazy that this ban is effecting so many dogs that might not even be a pitbull let alone the poor pits being bred illegally. . 
These poor dogs are suffering from irresponsible owners and people who have already made judgement about them before they even get to know them.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

tashax said:


> IMO i dont think there are many, if any, true pits left in the uk as they have been so interbred and badly bred that now all you get is a 'type'.
> 
> I have met a true pit once. Yes it was illegally brought into the country, it was a blue boy and he was the most beautiful thing i may have ever seen. He saw my dogs and rolled over onto his beck, legs akimbo in the air. Then we met a lovely little shi tzu that tried to take chunks out of frey
> 
> ...


I wlll try and answer your questions.

When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!

The dog was wearing full regalia of studded and spiked collar and harness. I look like a tramp when I walk my dogs, so my reference to him being a chav was not just the way he was dressed!

I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.

So why would someone say their dog is a pitbull if it isnt? Most importantly, it is actually illegal to walk them offlead in public. The dog warden said they couldnt investigate without an address, unless the dog had actually attacked. But agreed that it should have been on a lead. The muzzle bit, Im not too bothered about, but being on a lead yes!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!
> 
> ...


Oh does us all a favour and f*** off will you


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.
> 
> So why would someone say their dog is a pitbull if it isnt? Most importantly, it is actually illegal to walk them offlead in public. The dog warden said they couldnt investigate without an address, unless the dog had actually attacked. But agreed that it should have been on a lead. The muzzle bit, Im not too bothered about, but being on a lead yes!


wow, you really are stereo typing a whole breed and saying they are ALL bad :mad2:

*steps away from laptop before i say something and get banned*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion you like to get a rise out of people, like to stir up problems and if I may say attempt to troll people. I've just looked at some of your other threads and at least Half are locked or heated.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> *When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs*. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!
> 
> ...


sounds quite sensible to me. He put the dog on the lead when he knew they'd be likely people and other dogs around. The dog was off lead, no one got hurt. Dog aggression doesn't mean it will eat a child. Pitbulls are not more unpredictable than other breeds.

Because people are naive at worst want to make themselves look good. Half the people who say they own a pit havent seen a true pit in their lives. My dog has studded collar and lead, so what?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I've come to the conclusion you like to get a rise out of people, like to stir up problems and if I may say attempt to troll people. I've just looked at some of your other threads and at least Half are locked or heated.


would explain it. I find it hard to believe someone who owns and claims to love dogs could be so ignorant. But nothing surprises me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.


I suggest you do some actual research on the breed before you spout drivel such as this (and no I don't mean the daily fail or sun tabloid).

*ANY* dog has the potential to cause serious harm, being a PB does not = dangerous dog :mad2:

Have you actually spent any time with the breed at all?
You say you can spot one a mile off, yet you seem to know nothing about their *actual* characteristics


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't believe the OP is complaining about an owner putting his reactive puppy on a lead when he saw someone coming! OMG how irresponsible! 

Better call the dog warden on my miniature schnauzer, she will bark at people from miles away on a lead. 

For the record, I would hug a pit no problem, but it wouldn't make up for the horrible things we have done to their breed and others that look like them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ang don't get in the tub, better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!
> 
> ...


Such a shame the UK system works the way it does for seized dogs. Otherwise you could visit and see first hand. Not all dogs suspected of being of type are unpredictable/aggressive/killing machines etc.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay for starters a dog aggressive dog is not automatically human aggressive, infact most of the time they are either or, not both. A Young lad tells you his dog is a pitbull and you take his word on it?? There are very very few people in this country that would recognise a pit so i dont see how you are qualified to say whether a dog is a pit or not.

Why are 'these type' of dogs more likely to 'turn' than others?? I dont quite understand your reasoning behind that comment 

Heres the thing, i have witnessed a 'type' dog savage a mans hands and then be shoot by armed police, i felt very very sorry for the man but i felt sorry for the pour soul that was shot dead after doing what it was told and shown to do, you really need to pull your head out and look at the whole picture


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> Just look at the KILLER JRT's in my sig.


Isn't that my 2?!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Isn't that my 2?!


Look at your killer dog avatar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!


there were NO laws being broken , none whatsoever.
The Dangerous Dogs Compensation and Exemption Schemes Order 1991





Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!


seems you have a special set of skills , maybe you should work for the police or local authority seeing as you know more about these dogs than they do.



Ang2 said:


> *The dog was wearing full regalia of studded and spiked collar and harness.* I look like a tramp when I walk my dogs, so my reference to him being a chav was not just the way he was dressed!


so what??? do you know how much stuff like that costs!! you know manners cost nothing , seems he had plenty , you had zilch



Ang2 said:


> I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.


because of their unpredictability???? oh thats so funny  do you know ANYTHING about pits at all???



Ang2 said:


> So why would someone say their dog is a pitbull if it isnt? Most importantly, it is actually illegal to walk them offlead in public. The dog warden said they couldnt investigate without an address, unless the dog had actually attacked. But agreed that it should have been on a lead. The muzzle bit, Im not too bothered about, but being on a lead yes!


because he`s young and daft maybe and don`t realize the consequences of saying so???? it would be illegal to walk them off lead if they had been exempted because you have to obey the conditions of that exemption.
thank god he weren`t stupid enough to give you his address and anyway why should he?? weren`t doing anything wrong.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I may go on a "rep attack" tomorrow....technically later today. It's good to see so many people actually knowing the facts about DDA (exemptions especially) and Pitbull types.

:thumbup:

ETA: I started dishing it, but have now given out the limit allowed within 24hrs.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Attack Mode said:


> I may go on a "rep attack" tomorrow....technically later today. It's good to see so many people actually knowing the facts about DDA (exemptions especially) and Pitbull types.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: I started dishing it, but have now given out the limit within 24hrs.


i think i broke my rep button it won't let me do no more


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Your utter ignorance is completely astounding.

Why would you be nervous about walking past ALL pit bulls? Are you nervous of walking past ALL Westies, ALL GSD's, ALL Labradors or ALL Poodles? Are you?

Every dog is an individual. They're not manufactured objects, they ALL have different temperaments!

If you're nervous of ALL pitbulls then I suppose you should also be nervous of all black people, women drivers, goths and bikers because obviously they are ALL bad, scary, dangerous people. Or, going by your logic they should be.

Get lost


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Your utter ignorance is completely astounding.
> 
> Why would you be nervous about walking past ALL pit bulls? Are you nervous of walking past ALL Westies, ALL GSD's, ALL Labradors or ALL Poodles? Are you?
> 
> ...


THIS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Your utter ignorance is completely astounding.
> If you're nervous of ALL pitbulls then I suppose you should also be nervous of all black people, women drivers, goths and bikers because obviously they are ALL bad, scary, dangerous people. Or, going by your logic they should be.
> 
> Get lost


PMSL!!
i dunno how many times the OP been told to eff off and get lost on this thread maybe she going for a record or summat:thumbup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

pogo said:


> Oh does us all a favour and f*** off will you


That is disgusting...more shocked to see other members liking it. Vile.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> That is disgusting...more shocked to see other members liking it. Vile.....


oh i dunno some folks just ask for it i`ve told a few on more than one occasion to do just that:scared:


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!
> 
> ...


Im sorry love, im new here so may not have been here long enough to tell you my opinion but your full of utter pish! 
Your so bias and have believed everything the media have feed you which just makes you rather silly! 
There are bigger worries than a DOG ON A LEAD! 
I would also like to ask, if you are such a expert on pitbulls please teach us all something and explain to us what physical characteristics you look for to identify the breed that makes you 100% certain that's what it is, after all you know a pit when you see one right? 
What pits have you ever known for you to become such a expert?


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe you should give this a read!
Are Pit Bulls Dangerous? | PitBulls


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont get it......a member was frightened by a situation. Instead of giving reasons that she might change her views...shes been sworn at and basically set upon. 

I may very well have been afraid in a similar situation...not because of the breed but because it was initially off lead and showing signs of possible aggression. Once it was on lead I may very well have chatted to the owner to explain my fears but its always easy to say what we think we would do but sometimes fear can take over.

If I had just joined this forum and seen this thread....Id be scared to ever post anything on here.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ermmm no in her original post she stated she herd a dog barking under a bridge, she looked down and it was running around of its lead. Not once did she say the dog was being aggressive whilst off lead to people or other dogs. When my collie is off lead and running around with my she growls at me and barks when we play, some may see this as aggression if they didnt know the whole situation. What she has done is seen something and judged on a snap decision on a dog and a person. My dog will bark at other dogs sometimes, for example at the park the other day she was approached by another collie that did the whole collie lie down stalker thing, she started barking at it, my dog is not aggressive. She also stated that the dog was a pitbull and that she knew what one looked like but has failed to tell us exactly what that is and how she is qualified to distinguish a pit from any other dog, especially when there are very few people in this country that can distinguish them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

diablo said:


> oh i dunno some folks just ask for it i`ve told a few on more than one occasion to do just that:scared:


And you havent been banned 

This is the first time I have ever seen a member told to f*** off on a forum. Pretty shocking tbh.....hope Admin have words. I had posts of mine deleted recently just for getting slightly Irritable with one of two members so guessing the Mods wont be too impressed with this thread


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I really feel for you op and doesn't matter if it was a real pitbull or a cross I too steer well clear of dogs who fit the category. Having lost a dog to an attack I will take no chances. If it's a good dog and I've labelled it wrongly it makes no odds to me because my own dogs safety is all I care about. 

Call it stereotyping if you like I don't care but I am not prepared to give it the benefit of the doubt to possibly my own dogs detriment. My dogs mean far too much to me to care about what anyone else thinks of my judgement!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> And you havent been banned
> 
> This is the first time I have ever seen a member told to f*** off on a forum. Pretty shocking tbh.....hope Admin have words. I had posts of mine deleted recently just for getting slightly Irritable with one of two members so guessing the Mods wont be too impressed with this thread


i haven`t been banned yet no. not sure whether i`ve ever done anything to warrant that yet 

though it does say in rules.



> *Light profanity is allowed.* HOWEVER, excessive profanity and profanity directed at others in an insulting manner will not be tolerated, nor will obscene, vulgar, hateful, threatening or language violative of any laws.


nothing wrong with telling another member to sod off basically , well , that`s how it reads to me , others may interpret it differently. OP has been known to be rude to folks on here in the past , so can kind of understand things.
i did tell someone to do this just a few weeks ago , imo was warranted as it seemed they wouldn`t know the truth if it smacked them in the mouth member was banned and good riddance i say


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

diablo said:


> i haven`t been banned yet no. not sure whether i`ve ever done anything to warrant that yet
> 
> though it does say in rules.
> 
> ...


I obviously miss all the drama round here 

I came close to telling a member yesterday to do something that ended in...off...but refrained..just about. Thats the first time I came close to it.

I do think this thread has turned particularly nasty....group hug needed


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

OP..you mentioned earlier you had a DA dog. you also stated in a different thread he is aggressive with other dogs until he knows them..presuming he didn't know this dog. how did he react? ?

Perhaps its not just a clear cut as to blame one dog


----------



## Painted Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow 

Y'know, being as heavily tattooed as I am, I've had people stop dead and walk the other way rather than being caught in an alley with me. Nevermind that I'm 5 foot tall and about as scary as a kitten  I've also had people come into A&E and ask whether I should be treating patients  (the NHS generally doesn't allow on show tattoos, so that might give you an idea of just how good at my job I am )

Isn't your dog DA? So what's more scary a tested DA dog, or one that's barking on lead? Dogs do bark when they want to pay too, and that snarling could well just have been a desire to get off lead and greet other dogs. Should people report your on lead DA dog just because it was barking? 

I won't get into the likelihood of it actually being a pitbull, but just in case, I think I'd best go put the lottery on. I've never met a pit type, but I'm fairly confident that a lead wouldn't necessarily stop ANY dog that was truly enraged. 

For what it's worth, If the law allowed, I'd have a pit, In America they're known as nanny dogs for a reason. Unlike the UK where they're known as vicious despite the only reasoning being bad owners and illegal fights :mad2:

Being judgemental leads everyone to tense their shoulders and fight against it, whether personally or in defence of an animal. The way you word things or indeed don't say a word, counts as everything.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I really feel for you op and doesn't matter if it was a real pitbull or a cross I too steer well clear of dogs who fit the category. Having lost a dog to an attack I will take no chances. If it's a good dog and I've labelled it wrongly it makes no odds to me because my own dogs safety is all I care about.
> 
> Call it stereotyping if you like I don't care but I am not prepared to give it the benefit of the doubt to possibly my own dogs detriment. My dogs mean far too much to me to care about what anyone else thinks of my judgement!


But what you don't do is report it for being a pit bull type and possibly having a much loved pet taken from it's family when the owner has behaved responsibly towards you and your dog. Quite a few people avoid Kilo (or me! ) as he's big or they are afraid of the breed or their dogs will react etc etc. I don't mind about that (used to feel upset!) but would be livid if he was reported as 'type' and other dog walkers in the vicinity warned that he was dangerous.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Yes. Although I find it similarly offensive when people say: "Oh, he is ever so friendly for ONE OF THEM!" No pleasing some people, I suppose.


I'm sure I've told this story a few times before but when Harvey was about 5 months old I took him on my usual walk and he was running around with Rupert and went to sniff at a Terrier that came towards us the bloke owning this dog was muttering something and as he came close I heard him and his daughter:

"Dad, give over..."
"She doesn't like big dogs.."
"It's not a big dog, its only a baby..."
"Not a big dog, look at it, what is it, a pit bull?"

And at that moment I completely lost it and called him a "fuc**ng moron."
Not my proudest moment. And I wouldn't have minded but Harvey was on his floor letting the other dog sniff him... 

The other thing that galls me is "oh, isn't he an exception to his breed being so friendly." NO, NO HE IS NOT!!!!! He is what all well adjusted Staffs are like. :mad2:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!!


Ok so you are having a go about someone excercising a dog around not other dogs...and then putting it on a lead as he approached some other dogs...Sounds just like me to be frank.

And by the way. BOTH my dogs looked fully grown at about 9 months. Doesn't mean that they are.



Ang2 said:


> The dog was wearing full regalia of studded and spiked collar and harness. I look like a tramp when I walk my dogs, so my reference to him being a chav was not just the way he was dressed!


No, you're basing it on the way his dog was dressed as well. So what? Rupert used to have a sparkly blue collar and my OH used to walk him, doesn't mean my other half was a drag queen does it?



Ang2 said:


> I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.


But tehre were no children there? I take both mine on a regular walk where we encounter children, but if I cross the park and there are none there, I let them off for a run. If I see Kids, they go back on. Simple as.



Ang2 said:


> So why would someone say their dog is a pitbull if it isnt?


The amount of times I've met stupid owners that let their lab or flaming Pug (I REALLY HATE THAT DOG!) run up to Harvey when I've put him on lead as he's wanting to bounce and play all over and I know that he will be viewed as another out of control staff, and then just laugh when he starts whining and straining on the lead...I've really wanted to say "i'd get em away if I was you, he's a pitt bull and don't like other dogs" just to wind them up and teach them a lesson.

Daft and stupid as it is, and my god I've never done it as I'd be worried about Harvey getting taken off me, its tempting... maybe he was doing the same after a mouthful off a busy body???


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)




----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogless said:


> But what you don't do is report it for being a pit bull type and possibly having a much loved pet taken from it's family when the owner has behaved responsibly towards you and your dog. Quite a few people avoid Kilo (or me! ) as he's big or they are afraid of the breed or their dogs will react etc etc. I don't mind about that (used to feel upset!) but would be livid if he was reported as 'type' and other dog walkers in the vicinity warned that he was dangerous.


I think this is the point that has got everyones back up so much. People dont like all dogs, they dont like certain breeds or types which is fair enough, even the stereotyping, though closed minded, can be *sort of* understood but to try and report a dog that hasnt actually done anything just because of these ideas is crazy. the dog did nothing wrong and the owner sounds responsible.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe it is the media adding fuel to the fire. But I would have done the same and been wary. I do worry about my pup or kids getting attacked, not only by bull terriers but any dog. The thing is I know if a bull terrier got stuck into my dog or one of my kids I know I would struggle to free their jaws, they are strong dogs. You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance, so I think folks are being a bit hard on the poster here, they were obviously concerned and shaken and should not be made to feel they were on the wrong. We all have our own opinions. We act on instinct in our life, it's what helps keep us alive on this great earth.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

God- I wish people would have a brain of their own and not lap up the media bulls*it that gets banded about surrounding any type of bull breed.

The dog did nothing wrong- thankfully the dog warden had more of a brain in their head. If you are worried by a certain breed by all means ignore it, avoid it, walk the other way, but don't report a dog that has naff all wrong. 

Do some research on Pits in the USA- family dogs through and through, in fact do some research on dogs fullstop...........


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. .


YES YOU DO FGS

Boy, 3, left with horrific facial injuries as Labrador savages him at Poole Harbour | Mail Online


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> *You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs*. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance


But it happens you know, it happens a lot. It just doesn't cause the same reaction so the press don't make a big fuss. The fact of the matter is the dog was showing no agression till on the lead. A lot of dogs are fear agressive on lead. Doesn't mean they are going to turn roundn and eat your child.

Personally, I'm wary of Malamute and husky type dogs as I've seen one set on a lab and it wasn't nice. However, I don't go out of my way to avoid them and I certainly wouldn't run home and report one to the dog warden if I'd seen it running around and barking a bit???

What is the world coming to?


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Maybe it is the media adding fuel to the fire. But I would have done the same and been wary. I do worry about my pup or kids getting attacked, not only by bull terriers but any dog. The thing is I know if a bull terrier got stuck into my dog or one of my kids I know I would struggle to free their jaws, they are strong dogs. You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance, so I think folks are being a bit hard on the poster here, they were obviously concerned and shaken and should not be made to feel they were on the wrong. We all have our own opinions. We act on instinct in our life, it's what helps keep us alive on this great earth.


You may not hear about it but it happens. There was a thread on here recently involving a newspaper article from staffordshire where a grandmother was set upon by a pack of dogs (5 of them), had to have surgery on her legs to repair the damage they had done and had massive bruising, her face included. Did you read about that on the front page of the tabloids? Hear about it on the news? No and that was because it involved border collies and jack russells. Can you imagine how big that story would have been if it had been 5 dogs 'of type'???

I hate how my chosen breed is stereotyped which is why i worked so damn hard with her socialisation and have continued her training and was so overcome when she won 2nd place in a local dog show that i actually cried! I try to educate as many people as i can that its deed not breed.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> God- I wish people would have a brain of their own and not lap up the media bulls*it that gets banded about surrounding any type of bull breed.
> 
> The dog did nothing wrong- thankfully the dog warden had more of a brain in their head. If you are worried by a certain breed by all means ignore it, avoid it, walk the other way, but don't report a dog that has naff all wrong.
> 
> Do some research on Pits in the USA- family dogs through and through, in fact do some research on dogs fullstop...........


Unfortunately the op believes almost everything in the papers you just need to look at Rising vet fee's thread.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Such a shame that another dog has immediately been typecast  I've been told by lads that they have a pitbull when it clearly isn't, most of the time it's a status thing to make themselves look good.

From the sounds of it this lad did nothing wrong he was exercising his dog where no-one else was and then when he came across other people his dog was on lead. If all dogs were labelled aggressive and put down for reacting whilst on lead there'd be a lot less dogs in the world. If he was that irresponsible he wouldn't have held the dog back but probably carried on walking towards you and his dog wouldn't have been on lead.

My pup is 5months old and nearly the same height as my 4year old he is still a pup though! I also know of quite a few aggressive boxers that would quite happily take a chunk out of dogs and a couple that were people aggressive; it doesn't mean that all boxers are aggressive and should be kept on a lead and muzzled though and I'd be quite offended is someone told me I should.

As with any breed there is good and bad and whilst it is completely up to you to avoid and not want to socialise with certain types of dog it does seem ott to try and report somebody for not actually doing anything than possible having a dog of a certain type.


----------



## Sheep in a Box (Aug 19, 2012)

I can understand being wary and wanting to protect your dog but the fact that you tried to report a dog that did NOTHING wrong is what really riles me. You were willing to have that dog put to sleep simply because of what it looked like. I'm sorry but you should be ashamed of yourself. I don't know how anyone who claims they are a animal lover can do that to an innocent dog because of all the bullsh*t they were fed from the media.

There have been countless links posted throughout the thread on pitbulls and laws so go educate yourself and let's hope you never endanger another dogs life. 

Its so sad what HUMANS have done to that breed and we are still punishing the dogs for our mistakes.


----------



## Sheep in a Box (Aug 19, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Maybe it is the media adding fuel to the fire. But I would have done the same and been wary. I do worry about my pup or kids getting attacked, not only by bull terriers but any dog. The thing is I know if a bull terrier got stuck into my dog or one of my kids I know I would struggle to free their jaws, they are strong dogs. You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance, so I think folks are being a bit hard on the poster here, they were obviously concerned and shaken and should not be made to feel they were on the wrong. We all have our own opinions. We act on instinct in our life, it's what helps keep us alive on this great earth.


It does happen though. The reason it may not happen as much as with others is because they are not status dogs. Certain people choose breeds that look scary and train them to be aggressive, if Labradors looked mean it would be a different story.

Again, its not the breed that's the problem.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lets hope the OP's DA dog never manages to slip its lead, the Dangerous dogs act does not just apply to Bull breeds.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> The only reason I got it first time this time was because my terrier cross looks a little like the pit bull. It petrifies me to think that people may report her, but at the same time she doesnt look like what people think a pitbull looks like, so I think this may be a saving grace.
> 
> I have only seen pits on videos (mainly on godvine) and think they are lovely and would have no issue having one.
> 
> I always remember seeing an english bull terrier and thinking that was a pit bull!


I used to think they were pitbulls as well!



RockRomantic said:


> oh what a scary beast!
> 
> iwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthimiwanthim SO CUTE!


No, you don't want him, because every time you showed your faces some hysterical busy body would be reporting him as a pit bull.



Ang2 said:


> I wlll try and answer your questions.
> 
> When I peered over the bridge, there were no other people or dogs in sight, except the lad and the dog. I went a different way as previously stated, but on the way back, he had made his way up to the top and was in my pathway. The dog, by this time was on a lead. He was holding the dog back as it was barking and snarling at myself and my dogs. I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!
> 
> ...


You don't seem to get the message that pitbulls do NOT have to be on a lead at all times, pitbulls are BANNED altogether in the UK unless they are exempt. You phone someone in authority and say: I've seen a pitbull off its lead, they don't care about that, they care that it is a pitbull and it will be taken away and condemned without trial. They are no less predictable than any other dog.



tashax said:


> Okay for starters a dog aggressive dog is not automatically human aggressive, infact most of the time they are either or, not both. A Young lad tells you his dog is a pitbull and you take his word on it?? There are very very few people in this country that would recognise a pit so i dont see how you are qualified to say whether a dog is a pit or not.
> 
> Why are 'these type' of dogs more likely to 'turn' than others?? I dont quite understand your reasoning behind that comment
> 
> Heres the thing, i have witnessed a 'type' dog savage a mans hands and then be shoot by armed police, i felt very very sorry for the man but i felt sorry for the pour soul that was shot dead after doing what it was told and shown to do, you really need to pull your head out and look at the whole picture


I have seen American Pitbulls on tv on Its me or the Dog, that is my only experience of them. I did see what I am convinced was one in Cambridge once, looked exactly the same. I thought what a nice looking dog it was and had I had my dogs with me I would have been quite happy to introduce them. I certainly wouldn't dream of reporting it.



chichi said:


> I dont get it......a member was frightened by a situation. Instead of giving reasons that she might change her views...shes been sworn at and basically set upon.
> 
> I may very well have been afraid in a similar situation...not because of the breed but because it was initially off lead and showing signs of possible aggression. Once it was on lead I may very well have chatted to the owner to explain my fears but its always easy to say what we think we would do but sometimes fear can take over.
> 
> If I had just joined this forum and seen this thread....Id be scared to ever post anything on here.


Wasn't showing signs of anything except playing when it was off a lead and OP was peering over a bridge, so nowhere near it.



Buzzard said:


> Maybe it is the media adding fuel to the fire. But I would have done the same and been wary. I do worry about my pup or kids getting attacked, not only by bull terriers but any dog. The thing is I know if a bull terrier got stuck into my dog or one of my kids I know I would struggle to free their jaws, they are strong dogs. You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance, so I think folks are being a bit hard on the poster here, they were obviously concerned and shaken and should not be made to feel they were on the wrong. We all have our own opinions. We act on instinct in our life, it's what helps keep us alive on this great earth.


The media rarely report attacks by other breeds, only staffies, rotties, gsd, etc. I was talking to a woman the other day whose little boy was attacked by two dogs when he was a baby - labradors!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry but I agree with the OP, I took some convincing but when she mentioned the studded collar I KNEW she was right, how do I know? Because I own one of those dangerous dogs in a studded collar........


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

lipsthefish said:


> I'm sorry but I agree with the OP, I took some convincing but when she mentioned the studded collar I KNEW she was right, how do I know? Because I own one of those dangerous dogs in a studded collar........


Yikes! That pic scared the life out of me! Wouldn't want to meet one of those on a dark night....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> Maybe it is the media adding fuel to the fire. But I would have done the same and been wary. I do worry about my pup or kids getting attacked, not only by bull terriers but any dog. The thing is I know if a bull terrier got stuck into my dog or one of my kids I know I would struggle to free their jaws, they are strong dogs. You don't hear in the media about labs or spaniels mauling kids or dogs. I totally appreciate every dog is an individual, but a growling, barking and snarling dog of any type and I would keep a safe distance, so I think folks are being a bit hard on the poster here, they were obviously concerned and shaken and should not be made to feel they were on the wrong. We all have our own opinions. We act on instinct in our life, it's what helps keep us alive on this great earth.


The Op is talking about a suposed 'pit bull terrier'.......not a 'bull terrier' 

I'm just being picky I know... Im having a bad morning :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, this has come on since last night. 

Just wanted to add something which nobody has picked up on yet (I think):
IF this PUPPY is only 9 months old as the lad said, it would be kept kenneled until mature to determine if it is "off type".
Terence has always looked like a grown-up from a young age. Just because he looks mature, does not mean he is. (In his particular case, he's far from mature).


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> The Op is talking about a suposed 'pit bull terrier'.......not a 'bull terrier'
> 
> I'm just being picky I know... Im having a bad morning :lol:


 Yes I am aware of that which is why in my post I am not singling out any dog breed I am merely stating 2 facts:

1) a growling, snarling dog I would avoid of any breed when out and about.
2) a 'bull terrier type dog' of any type are strong dogs which if they attack would prove more difficult to prize off the victim than many other breeds.

I know the media report all attacks by certain breeds more than others. I agree some people have these breeds for all the wrong reasons which is not the dogs fault and makes me angry because it's the dog that will suffer in the end. Or the innocent victims of the owners stupidity.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Yes I am aware of that which is why in my post I am not singling out any dog breed I am merely stating 2 facts:
> 
> 1) a growling, snarling dog I would avoid of any breed when out and about.
> *2) a 'bull terrier type dog' of any type are strong dogs which if they attack would prove more difficult to prize off the victim than many other breeds. *I know the media report all attacks by certain breeds more than others. I agree some people have these breeds for all the wrong reasons which is not the dogs fault and makes me angry because it's the dog that will suffer in the end. Or the innocent victims of the owners stupidity.


I really don't agree with that at all.  Most bull types are pretty damn small compared to say a rottie or a GSD, or many other types of breed. I'd find it a damn sight easier getting a small SBT off a dog than I would a husky or malamute if they decided to attack.

And your first point makes no sense at all. Are you trying to say if you met one dog that growled or snarled you would then avoid every dog of that breed while out? You must avoid 99% of all dogs you meet.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Buzzard said:


> Yes I am aware of that which is why in my post I am not singling out any dog breed I am merely stating 2 facts:
> 
> 1) a growling, snarling dog I would avoid of any breed when out and about.
> 2) a 'bull terrier type dog' of any type are strong dogs which if they attack would prove more difficult to prize off the victim than many other breeds.
> ...


There is no difference between breeds on how you can break them up.

When it comes down to the jaws, there is no difference between breeds in set up. The only thing that differs is pressure. And bull breeds are not exactly high in the table among breeds for bite force.

They (along with all breeds in the terrier group) can be stubborn, but the same methods work with them as they do with any other dogs.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> There is no difference between breeds on how you can break them up.
> 
> When it comes down to the jaws, there is no difference between breeds in set up. The only thing that differs is pressure. And bull breeds are not exactly high in the table among breeds for bite force.
> 
> They (along with all breeds in the terrier group) can be stubborn, but the same methods work with them as they do with any other dogs.


Didn't you know bullys have locking jaws?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Didn't you know bullys have locking jaws?!?!?!?!!


It's the tiny in built padlocks that do it............ :confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> Yes I am aware of that which is why in my post I am not singling out any dog breed I am merely stating 2 facts:
> 
> 1) a growling, snarling dog I would avoid of any breed when out and about.
> 2) a 'bull terrier type dog' of any type are strong dogs which if they attack would prove more difficult to prize off the victim than many other breeds.
> ...


A bull terrier is not a type of dog ...it is a particular bull breed

I know I'm being Pedantic about it..but Mavis in my signature is a bull terrier, nothing else


----------



## Sheep in a Box (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh and that "Find the pitbull" I got it on the first go!  :thumbup:


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, there's not much more to be said...but...

I have to agree with the others that are saying the boy was being responsible - he was playing with his dog off lead while NO ONE was around (I do this with my rottie as well). Then when he saw other dogs he put it ON lead. And held it back.
So he may have been stupid for saying it's a pitbull - someone should tell him not to tell people that or his dog could get put down...but at least he (from what the OP says) didn't swear and wasn't rude. He explained it was a puppy - which to me means probably still in training, and at 9months, is nearing the 'teenage phase' anyway.
If the OP's dog is DA, maybe the 'pit' was reacting to signals from the DA dog? And we haven't heard how the OP's dog reacted either. 

In my opinion, there was no reason for completely overreacting and 'warning' others about the 'pitbull', as it sounds as though the boy had it under control.
And there was no reason for reporting it!! How awful. It didn't do anything wrong. Yet the OP would see it pts...

Fair enough if the OP was scared, some people just are scared of some 'types' - but no reason for the overreaction it caused. Simply walk the other way. 

And for the record, my brother in the US has a pitbull cross and she is very gentle and playful and has always been great with my nephew. (So is his rottie cross, and his Huge GSD) 

Deed, not breed.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

chichi said:


> That is disgusting...more shocked to see other members liking it. Vile.....


Why thank you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

chichi said:


> And you havent been banned
> 
> This is the first time I have ever seen a member told to f*** off on a forum. Pretty shocking tbh.....hope Admin have words. I had posts of mine deleted recently just for getting slightly Irritable with one of two members so guessing the Mods wont be too impressed with this thread


Quite frankly love grow up will you, god knows where you live if that's shocked you.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to say that its not type dogs that can be aggressive any dog can! 
When i was younger we had a golden retriever she was a real soppy dog.
My little sister was up with me and my mum because she was poorly. It was about 1 in the morning and the door knocked, we had assumed it was my stepdad returning from work, so my little sister who was 4 at the time opened the door.
Stood at the door was a bloke we didn't know and his mate was stood at the bottom of the drive, the bloke tried to come in the house.
Our golden retriever knocked him off his feet when he saw his mate trying to take a run for it he took him out as well.
We had a real job getting her off (which we probably would not have bothered to do if it was not for the fact that our dog may have needed to be put down for attacking the bloke that in my opinion deserved what he got they were clearly up to know good if they were going to force there way into the house)
By the time we did get her off, the bloke was in tears and him and his mate run off down the road.
But my point being all dogs have it in them to be aggressive it depends on how they were brought up and what is going on at the time. 
All dogs could have the potential to be aggressive, and its fine to be scared of dogs or a type of dog! Its not ok to try and have one put down by ringing the dog warden when they have done nothing wrong! 
We don't go convicting people and sending them to jail because they seem more likely to be aggressive! Would you call the police to say you had seen a man that fits your description of being a aggressive type and also let people know he was there? No you probably wouldn't, you may well take a wide berth or even turn and walk the other way but you wouldn't run round the park telling everyone he was there, and you wouldn't call the police.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dogless said:


> But what you don't do is report it for being a pit bull type and possibly having a much loved pet taken from it's family when the owner has behaved responsibly towards you and your dog.


No, of course I wouldn't - I didn't campaign for Lennox in order to persecute another innocent dog. I know my fears are irrational to an extent and I do not go by media reports but posts on here like the Lhasa Apso thread yesterday. There are some dogs I avoid and whether warranted or not always will but then I have a dog reactive dog who just by his behaviour can bring on a fight so I responsibly take no chances.

The thing is I also wouldn't report a shop lifter either and both are illegal in this Country, some people are law abider's, some think it's as ass. Reporting this dog is not something I would have done but from speaking to people at work, some with dogs and some without, there are many who would just because this 'type' is illegal and to them should not be on our streets, whether it's good or not. Some people are law abider's and believe the dog law is there to serve a purpose.

I remember when Rukshana Khan was attacked by a pit, I wrote to the then pm Margaret Thatcher calling for a law dealing with this breed, I got a reply and a law was passed but changed nothing. However it is a law and if people report unlawful acts it's their choice, hopefully this dog is well balanced and cared for so nothing will happen to it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to confess there is one dog on the heath that I stay well away from. I don't know what breed he is, looks a bit like a Basenji but I doubt it is. The reason I stay away from him is not because of his breed, or because of his looks or his owner's looks - it is because Ferdie is obsessed with him and won't stop trying to hump the poor thing

Sorry to go off topic, but whatever you think the dog is, to go and report it is unforgiveable when it was doing nothing. No true dog lover would do that.

I don't know what breed of dog OP has, but you can bet that somewhere in the world it is a banned breed. Supposing someone reported her for just having that breed, when she knows it is perfectly ok? Hell, even Newfoundlands are banned in one state in the US. Ridiculous law.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> A bull terrier is not a type of dog ...it is a particular bull breed
> 
> I know I'm being Pedantic about it..but Mavis in my signature is a bull terrier, nothing else


I have yet to hear of a Bull Terrier attack, either on humans or dogs - it just doesn't happen does it? I am talking about your type of bully of course and have never seen one off lead round here but then there are only two!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I have yet to hear of a Bull Terrier attack, either on humans or dogs - it just doesn't happen does it? I am talking about your type of bully of course and have never seen one off lead round here but then there are only two!


Unfortunately it does albeit not as often but it does


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Not much I can add to what's already been said but I think its absolutely disgusting that the OP was prepared to have someone's dog (who is most likely a loved member of the family) taken away and possibly PTS because its appearance was 'of type' and barked whilst on lead. My dads Chihuahua exhibits this behaviour but I guess that's acceptable right?:confused1:
It is a very saddening situation for bully breed owners having to put up with this abuse constantly.
I hope, for your dogs sake that no one reports your DA dog out of fear OP, doubt it would be very pleasant being on the receiving end of ignorance.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

ETA: double posted sorry


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't wait for the OP to come back and tell us all exactly how to spot a Pit Bull, I genuinely want to know how to tell them apart from all the bull type crosses. She must be a very knowledgeable lady


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't wait for the OP to come back and tell us all exactly how to spot a Pit Bull, I genuinely want to know how to tell them apart from all the bull type crosses. She must be a very knowledgeable lady


I have DEFRA on standby for this new method, of deeming a dog to be "of type" just by a quick look.

Standby for the biggest change to the DDA ever.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

blitzens mum said:


> oneday the pitbull will be extinct, thats kind of sad


That is sad. A dear friend of mine who passed away quiet suddenly some time ago now before pitts were made ilegal owned 2 pitts, absolutly the friendliest (to dogs and people) dogs I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. As the animals got agresive with the ambulance men probably because they were trying to protect their owner and didn't understand what was happening to mummy the dogs were impounded. A petition was got up to try save the dogs with many prospective new owners coming forward the dogs were PTS. A double blow for my friends family as they were much loved. Very sad people should jump to conclusions over a dog because its breed. A dog is born exactly the same as any other regardles of breed no stupid pups just stupid breeders/owners


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> I have DEFRA on standby for this new method, of deeming a dog to be "of type" just by a quick look.
> 
> Standby for the biggest change to the DDA ever.


I was reading the defra stuff on pitbulls last night! Seems they really need a expert that can just know for sure its a pitbull, because they have not even managed to get a DNA test for this yet, so it would be real handy for them to have someone that knows there stuff .


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> I have yet to hear of a Bull Terrier attack, either on humans or dogs - it just doesn't happen does it? I am talking about your type of bully of course and have never seen one off lead round here but then there are only two!


I suppose it does happen as with any breed... They are just not a popular as the staffi/x ,so not put in the papers... there is only two or three local to me including Mavis

still many a people cross the road when I am walking along with Mave :mad2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sligy said:


> I was reading the defra stuff on pitbulls last night! Seems they really need a expert that can just know for sure its a pitbull, because they have not even managed to get a DNA test for this yet, so it would be real handy for them to have someone that knows there stuff .


They did DNA tests on Lennox and proved he wasn't a pitbull but the authorities wouldn't release him. What they need is to get rid of this stupid law, then no dogs will suffer. I liken it to the sort of genocide with disgusts civilised people, condemning a breed because of its breed is no different to condemning a race of people because of their race.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Firstly, you need to read my first post properly! The dog was running around off lead in the picnic area, frequented by families and children. Secondly, I know what a Pitbull looks like without a doubt! And I know the difference between a staffie and a pitbull.
> 
> That breed is not allowed in public areas without a muzzle and being on a lead, but hey, if you all think its ok to break the law!
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what would you think of me?
Im a 30 year old, lots of piercings and tattoos, I own a doberman. My dobe is off lead at parks where he is allowed to be so.
He also barks at other dogs when he is on lead. To someone who doesn't realise he's an 8 month old puppy who is just being vocal and exuberant, it might look scary. If you'd asked me about my dog, I'd have given much the same reply, perhaps using better english though! 'Hes a puppy, hes not being aggressive, he's being excitable'.
Would you report me to the dog warden, too?
If the area specifically stated no dogs are to be off lead, then yes, he was doing wrong, regardless of breed. But if off lead dogs are allowed, well.....whats the issue?

You say 'I cant believe that any of you would risk walking your dogs past a pitbull that was off lead, and when you dont know the owner or the dog's personality!' But.....isn't that something those of us who let our dogs offlead have to deal with every single day, with any breed?
I let Dres run off lead at the park, I don't know most of those owners, I don't know their dogs, I don't know the owner's 'personality'. He is just as likely to be attacked by a shih-tzu as a 'pitbull'. In fact, the only dogs who have ever given him trouble are smaller dogs.

You have absolutely NO proof that this was a pitbull. Its hard to tell from looks alone, this is why our countries current BSL is so backwards: a dog can be put to sleep for just 'looking' like a pitbull, even if it has no pit at all in it. 
Because there is no way to prove it, thats the point.

Perhaps your walk wasn't exactly what you wanted, but hey, 90% of mine don't go to plan either. No need to make such a big deal of it. 
If I reported every dog that ever barked at Dresden, or every owner who looked a bit 'dodgy', I'd be on the phone every day!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm aware the OP isn't here anyone, and this is unrelated, but I wanted to a share a story while we're on a bully-lovin theme 

A good friend of mine who is a complete animal lover and would go up and over the call of duty to help an animal was telling me the other day how se has a neibour who lives a few doors down who she never been too keen on. She said the outsde their house is a mess, they always have groups of kids hanging around outside their house on bikes, wearing track suits and speaking in general chav lingo and laughing and shouting at each other all the time. She said she felt quite threatened by them by their looks, and was horrified when she found one of the boys had got a bully type dog. She wasn't upset because it was a 'dangerous' bully breed, but she was upset because she was worried he'd got it as a status dog and was not really going to look after it, or worried he'd just let it run around and hurt her Pom.

So anyway, she's walking in the park one day and she sees him with his dog and gets chatting to him and finds out that he'd actually found the dog in the street and nobody had reported the dog missing or claimed the dog after reporting it a waiting a few das, so he'd decided to keep the dog. She said she was astounded by the care the lad was giving it, that the dog had been ill as he'd paid all this money add the vets and was asking about advice on feeding ect, and she said she felt so relieved and that she shouldn't have judged him in his was, and now views him in a completely different way just from a 5 minute conversation. She has now known him and his dog for a whole and has never had any problems as the owner seems to be a model of dog ownership. Btw, she spoke to him what breed the dog was and he said a pit, so she politely informed him that the dog was not a pit but definitley a staffie. He'd said it was a pit as his friends had said it looked like a pit.

I am a firm believer in that, although belive certain breeds are much more likely to exhibit certain types of behaviour, that it is the owner who is often at fault.

Now I am under no illusion that everyone who buys/acquires bullie breeds is a saint, but I do think that part of today's problem in society is that we are very quick to judge and very slow to help young people. There are plenty of bad eggs, but I think in order to receive respect, you must first show respect for others. I think a lot of people in different generations are now lacking respect and manners towards each others. I believe if you want someone to change you should offer out your hand with advice rather than critisism. Nobody wants to hear criticism but there are plenty of people who would be willing to listen to helpful, kind words of advice.

A lot of it can be the way you say something, not what youre saying. It's along the lines of someone letting their dog poo on the pavement. If you say 'You better pick that up' rather than 'Have you forgotten your bags? Here, I've got a spare you can have', or 'You'd better put that vicious animal on a lead' compared to 'Would you mind just sticking him on a lead for me? My dog isn't keen on big dogs'. I know which would make me act! I think people are all too ready for drama sometimes, or ready for something to ruin their day. I think a lot of people just need educating, they don't need snide comments and abuse.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

pogo said:


> Quite frankly love grow up will you, god knows where you live if that's shocked you.


Oi Pogo...

f**k off.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think people like the OP realise that had the media chosen to focus on another breed, and that breed suddenly appeared everywhere and certain types of 'owners' started getting them for the wrong reasons, people would be saying 'Oh, I don't go near them labs/jrt's/bichons/huskys etc, they're vicious'. _Any_ dog can be aggressive and dangerous in the wrong hands, if not brought up properly/controlled accordingly. It's so wrong that the attention has been focussed on a few breeds, who are no more 'dangerous' or 'unpredictable' than others. It has happened before, rotties, dobes, gsds, but never to this extent.

The thing I can't get over is putting down innocent dogs that look of 'type', it's just a witch hunt to me.  Measuring a dogs vital statistics and comparing it to that of a pit, putting the dog down if it matches, seems just as ridiculous to me as physiognomy, shall we start rounding up people who look a bit like Charles Manson in case they turn out to be serial killers?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Oi Pogo...
> 
> f**k off.


Oh now I'm sad  

F*** off yourself my dear!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

pogo said:


> Oh now I'm sad
> 
> F*** off yourself my dear!


I cannot believe you have not been banned for that fu***ng attrocious language.

Don't make me set my Harvey on you...


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> They did DNA tests on Lennox and proved he wasn't a pitbull but the authorities wouldn't release him. What they need is to get rid of this stupid law, then no dogs will suffer. I liken it to the sort of genocide with disgusts civilised people, condemning a breed because of its breed is no different to condemning a race of people because of their race.


Dreadful how these poor breeds suffer, 
I looked everywhere last night for the DNA testing and they say they don't have that yet, its cool they do have it but why wont they listen to the results? :mad2: 
This law does need to go for sure, it just makes it worse because all the breeders just do it anyway and it just makes them more desirable to some. And these people will always find a different breed and exploit that, they need to give heavier sentences to the owners who train there dogs to be a weapon not ban the breed.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

sligy said:


> Dreadful how these poor breeds suffer,
> I looked everywhere last night for the DNA testing and they say they don't have that yet, its cool they do have it but why wont they listen to the results? :mad2:
> This law does need to go for sure, it just makes it worse because all the breeders just do it anyway and it just makes them more desirable to some. And these people will always find a different breed and exploit that, they need to give heavier sentences to the owners who train there dogs to be a weapon not ban the breed.


The sentences did get tripled last week. But how long are you talking?


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

pogo said:


> Oh now I'm sad
> 
> F*** off yourself my dear!


Now Now Ladies!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol:

Well I think your ladies anyway :laugh:


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> I clearly felt that if it was not on a lead, it would have gone for us. I asked what breed is it? He said it was a pitbull. Thats when I said "shouldnt it always be on a lead and muzzled"? He said it was only 9 months old, but it certainly looked like a full grown dog!


My dobe is around the 8 month mark, and most people do not realise he is a puppy. When I tell people his age, they are surprised as they thought he was an adult dog. Do not assume that just because it 'looked like a full grown dog!' that is was one.
There are many breeds who, to the untrained eye, look adult at 7 or 8 months. Theres a giant shnauzer at the park I take Dres to, huge it is, looks every inch an adult dog in size. But you can tell by the way it plays, the way it runs, that it is only a pup. And when I spoke to the owner, yep, 8 months old!

As for you feeling 'if it were not on lead, it would have gone for us', you have absolutely no way of knowing this.
Lots of dogs behave differently on lead than off. Dresden does. On lead, he'll bark at most passing dogs, and ignorant people see a huge dobe puppy barking and probably think the same as you.
If I let him off the lead, however, he'd only want to say hello, then he'd wimp out and come back to me. Not an ounce of aggression.



Ang2 said:


> The dog was wearing full regalia of studded and spiked collar and harness. I look like a tramp when I walk my dogs, so my reference to him being a chav was not just the way he was dressed!


It was the way his dog was dressed, right?
I have a confession to make: I love studded collars. I love the look of them, who knows why. I don't use one on Dres primarily for safety reasons as I worry he'd hurt himself on the spikes. But I would totally be open to getting him a smaller, studded one when he's older. 
Why? Because I like the look of them, nothing more. Being a 'goth' myself, I have a collection of studded bracelets and collars that I myself wear on occasion. 
Someone having studs on their dogs collar doesn't mean a damn thing.



Ang2 said:


> I happen to believe that pitbulls should be walked on a lead at all times because of their unpredictability. I do exactly the same with MY DA dog. In addition, I think it is totally irresponsible to walk pitbulls offlead, especially in areas where there are children. If the unthinkable happens, you cant get these dogs off a child or another dog.


I don't even know where to start with this.....
A pit is no more likely to be 'unpredictable' than any other breed. If you want to use this excuse, then ban ALL off lead dogs, of any breed. How about I say ban all small dogs, because they're the ones who give Dresden trouble 90% of the time! Why don't we have a show of hands here of who on this forum has had their dog attacked by another dog, and see how many 'pitbulls' are listed as the culprit?
All breeds can attack another dog. All breeds can attack a child. Your obsession with pitbulls being the only dogs who can is laughable.

I wonder what your view is on my breed, too. I walk my doberman off lead where there are children. He couldn't care less. He isn't interested in children. When he's off lead at the park, all he cares about is chasing his ball. 
Children and other dogs are just part of the scenery, to him. Should he be kept on a lead at all times, just in case, gasp, there are children around?



Ang2 said:


> So why would someone say their dog is a pitbull if it isnt?


For the same reason the guy in town told me his malamute was a 'wolf'. 
People want to look like they've got something rare and different, or make themselves look 'hard'. 
Maybe he was sold it as a pit, and believes it is. As we've established, most people can't tell from looking.
Bottom line is, though, that someone saying they own X breed doesn't make it so.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

DobermannZoe said:


> Now Now Ladies!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Well I think your ladies anyway :laugh:


I'm female...not so sure bout the ladies.

Can I just say I've never seen a "brown" dobe before. Is that the term for it. He/She looks absolutely beautiful. I want one!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I remember when Rukshana Khan was attacked by a pit, I wrote to the then pm Margaret Thatcher calling for a law dealing with this breed, I got a reply and a law was passed but changed nothing. However it is a law and if people report unlawful acts it's their choice, hopefully this dog is well balanced and cared for so nothing will happen to it.


Genius- so tarring all of the breed with the same brush..... EXACTLY what people are fighting against....... :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps he told her it was a pitbull just to wind her up because she was behaving in such a ridiculous way? Sometimes people say to me, jokingly, is it a bear? I tell them he is only part Kodiak, but they shouldn't take any chances.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant hug a pit bull, but made a point of hugging 2 staffies when I went to walk them earlier, and I'm sure there are people who would think they are pitts so does that count?!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Now i have hugged a pit and i have to say it was a joyous experience.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> Quite honestly LOVE you grow up.....if you cant express yourself Without swearing youre either a brainless idiot or *have mental issues.*...at this moment Im pretty much sure its a mixture.
> 
> People like you make me wonder whether you are just so trappy because you hide away behind your computer screen or whether you behave like that in real life. If you do then Im glad I havent encountered you because if you told me to eff off in the street...youd be picking your rude ass up off the floor LOVE!


That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.

There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.

To use that illness in the manner you have as an insult, is the lowest of the low.

I hope you never ever have to suffer from one or know someone who does.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.
> 
> There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.
> 
> ...


I have mental issues AND I swear too. As does Stephen Fry, I suppose he must be a mindless idiot with a limited vocabulary.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.
> 
> There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.
> 
> ...


Not as bad as swearing though eh? (sarcasm)


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

I have nothing to add to the whole PB issue, but had to add...


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.
> 
> There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.
> 
> ...


She has edited....... obviously one of the brainless idiots she is harping on about.... typed before engaging brain......


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.
> 
> There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.
> 
> ...


Actually I do have a close family with mental illness but you twist what you like. Ive edited the post so as not to hurt anybodys feelings but you jumped on that one didnt you.

If I was a brainless twit Id tell you to. .......off but I wont bother to lower myself.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I have mental issues AND I swear too. As does Stephen Fry, I suppose he must be a mindless idiot with a limited vocabulary.


Stephen Fry is epic IMHO:thumbup:


----------



## Sheep in a Box (Aug 19, 2012)

chichi said:


> Quite honestly LOVE you grow up.....if you cant express yourself Without swearing...... youre a brainless idiot.
> 
> People like you make me wonder whether you are just so trappy because you hide away behind your computer screen or whether you behave like that in real life. If you do then Im glad I havent encountered you because if you told me to eff off in the street...youd be picking your rude ass up off the floor LOVE!


I find it amusing that someone can insult another for using profanity online and then threaten them with violence in the same post.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> She has edited....... obviously one of the brainless idiots she is harping on about.... typed before engaging brain......


Honestly....grow up. You lot are like a mob on here. I said I edited it because unlike some on here I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings unnecessarily.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sheep in a Box said:


> I find it amusing that someone can insult another for using profanity online and then threaten them with violence in the same post.


:lol: Completely missed that on my first reading. I suppose lowering ones self by swearing is worse than beig violent.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

chichi said:


> If I was a brainless twit Id tell you to. .......off but I wont bother to lower myself.


Im not brainless. I swear like a trooper. It is absolutely NO indication of intelligence. And people who say it is usually have no other angle to go with.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> :lol: Completely missed that on my first reading. I suppose lowering ones self by swearing is worse than beig violent.


Works for the MPAA


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

chichi said:


> Honestly....grow up. You lot are like a mob on here. I said I edited it because unlike some on here I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings unnecessarily.


You're the one insulting people with mental illness, and threatening violence in the street and I need to grow up?:confused1:

ahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahaha that has made my day! :thumbup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sheep in a Box said:


> I find it amusing that someone can insult another for using profanity online and then threaten them with violence in the same post.


OMG seriously......threaten....I dont know this person. ....thank god......just making a statement that if somebody told me to eff off in real life they would definitely wouldnt just walk away from it without a problem

I bet half of you that are rude behind your computer screens wouldnt say boo to a goose in the street.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> That has to be the worst thing I have ever read in my short time on here.
> 
> There are many people who suffer from mental illnesses, I would put money on at least one member here suffering from one.
> 
> ...


Thank you from one of the ones with mental issues  Seriously, I'd rather be sworn at, which is usually just a quick, often unthought about reaction to something, than to be insulted/put down, however you want to phrase it, about having mental health issues


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> Honestly....grow up. You lot are like a mob on here. I said I edited it because unlike some on here I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings unnecessarily.


It's hard to convey via the written word. But I am not being sarcastic when I say, glad you edited it.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I am now closing this thread as its getting out of hand ,


----------

